# T/C Triumph



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

Anyone own or shoot a T/C Triumph M/L yet? I have a buyer for my Black Diamond XR and was strongly considering the Triumph as a replacement.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I shot my friends Triumph and it was really nice. It was funny watching him try to figure out how it worked though. For some reason he could not figure out how to get the breach to close. I would rather have TC encore if I was going to spend that kind of money though. Then I could swap barrels. Def. a sweet shooting gun.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i would buy the triumph and see how it loads after shooting etc. i bought a omega , and it is a pain in the butt to load 3x's without cleaning it !! i could shoot my black diamond all day 40x's in the summer without cleaning it!! i now have 2 thompsons ml , a buddy has the prohunter or something like that and he has the same problem, but he spend 800.00 on his gun.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

i was thinking about the triuph also. i was watching the vidio on them and the guy said he cleans it every shot. i don't think thats realistic. lol that would be a great concern if it is to hard to load after a few shots. i'd like to know that before i bought one. 

that would be cool to have a review forum. anyone can wright a review on what ever they have bought. being a Muzzle Loader to a range finder to a pair of hunting socks.


----------



## longbeards (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello,
I have a little experence with the Trimph. Friend brought one for a week of Mloading with me here at my farm in WV. I was impressed with the feel and the way it pointed.
Loaded very easily with Power Belts

Didnt put it on the bench, but it shot well for me at the 100 yd target, steel plate that we practice with from the front porch, I hit both times I shot at it.

Really like the breech plug, could remove it with almost no effort,,

Didnt like the price, I plan on buying one but going to wait for the price to drop,,,

I do like it much better then the TC Pro Hunter, points better and is a hell of a lot lighter..

just my thoughts
longbeards

PS,,Looking for a .36 or .40 at a good price if any reader has one for highschool boy that hunts with me often,,,His funds are very limited,,but a man could not ask for a better hunting pardner!! Email if you have one at [email protected] if you have one you want to sell,,thanks


----------

